

Facebook Phone mockups - kmax12
http://dribbble.com/moon/projects/48357-Facebook-Phone

======
Fizzadar
Beautiful.

It does make me worry though; a phone exclusively tied/forced to only one
social network is a scary idea.

~~~
yoseph
Yeah, I agree but have you tried an android phone? Pretty much requires that
you sign up for a Google account to maximize its functionality...

~~~
Fizzadar
True - as does iOS I suppose. The reason I worry is because (I would assume) a
facebook phone would have no apps for other social networks, because facebook,
for obvious reasons, want to keep the user entirely based on their network.

